# Zertz inserts and Carbon Seatstays



## MrAntares (Apr 18, 2009)

Do these really make a difference? or are they mostly cosmetic? 

Would it be worth choosing a 9 speed drive train (with carbon stays) over 10 speed?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MrAntares said:


> Do these really make a difference? or are they mostly cosmetic?
> 
> Would it be worth choosing a 9 speed drive train (with carbon stays) over 10 speed?


No.
Yes.
No.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AFAIK, there is no evidence to suggest that those gel tabs affect ride, but many swear by them, so.... maybe?

Carbon stays (OTOH and IME) have zero value other than adding a small margin of profit to manufacturers. Beyond that, I was riding 9 spd up till about a year ago and see 10 spd as a minimal upgrade.


----------



## MrAntares (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm shopping the Trek 2.1 vs the Specialized Allez Sport. Both bikes are quite close in price, and the main difference seems to be that that the Trek is a Tiagra / 105 combo (9 speed) and the Specialized is 105s all around (and 10 speed). 

The geometries are similar, and I plan to swap out the wheels in any case (I'm a big guy). The shifting is a bit smoother in the Specialized, but the Trek isn't really so bad. 

I'm riding all aluminum now, and If the carbon stays don't make a difference, the Specialized is the way to go. 

Anybody else have any opinions


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

With those choices (and assuming a good fit), I vote Allez.


----------

